# Black Nypd Lieutenant Sued For Mocking Cop's Interracial Relationship....



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 4, 2018)

*EXCLUSIVE: Black NYPD lieutenant sued for mocking cop's interracial relationship, calling her a 'Kardashian chick'.*

A black lieutenant assigned to the NYPD’s Housing Bureau has been accused of mocking a white officer’s interracial relationship, claiming that black men only liked her because she looked like a “Kardashian chick” and if she and her boyfriend had children, their offspring would be “confused” and “messed up,” the Daily News has learned.

A $15 million notice of claim filed with the city controller’s office claims that Lt. Rasheena Huffman, a cop assigned to Police Service Area 9 in Flushing, Queens, was relentless in how she poked fun at Police Officer Vanessa Weinbel’s relationship, and often made disparaging remarks about the 33-year-old cop’s body — particularly her posterior.

Weinbel, who is white, is dating a black man, according to the notice of claim. Her boyfriend isn’t a member of the NYPD.

When Huffman began making fun of her relationship, Weinbel said couldn’t believe what she was hearing.

“I was sick and humiliated,” Weinbel, 33, told the Daily News Tuesday. “I was shocked that someone could think of these kind of things.”

“I don’t really look at anything as color,” she said. “To hear that coming out of anyone’s mouth was disgusting.”

Huffman learned about the relationship in July 2016 as the two talked about a party being held by the NYPD Guardians Association, a fraternal group for African-American police officers in the department.

As they discussed the event, Huffman made “racially and sexually offensive” comments toward Weinbel and claimed that black men liked Weinbel because she looked like a “Kardashian chick.”

When Weinbel said she was dating a black man, Huffman balked at the idea. “He probably isn’t even black,” she said, according to the notice of claim.

For the next several months, Huffman allegedly subjected Weinbel to racial and sexually offensive comments “almost daily.”

In September, Huffman asked Weinbel if she had heard about a news report about a white man attacking an interracial couple with a knife.

Huffman then said Weinbel was “lucky” that the attacker didn’t see her and her boyfriend, according to court papers.

“The only thing they hate worse than black people are interracial relationships,” Huffman said, according to the notice of claim. “They’re tired of seeing black men with white women. So you should consider yourself lucky because you probably would’ve been shot up first.”

Huffman is also accused of telling Weinbel that black men date white women because “they’re submissive” and “because they’ll remain loyal even if beaten,” the notice of claim states.

Probably the most offensive comments came when Huffman and Weinbel were returning from a funeral, and Huffman began talking about how races “should stick with their own because (their) kids won’t come out right,” according to the notice of claim.

Huffman allegedly told Weinbel that if she and her boyfriend had a child it would come out “messed up because they won’t know who they are or where they came from.” She also said the “the government will have to create a new box on the United States Census form labeled ‘confused’ because her child can’t mark black or white” the notice of claim states.

She also said Weinbel “wouldn’t be able to comb her own daughter’s hair,” the notice alleges.

“I want her held accountable for her actions,” Weinbel said about Huffman’s comments. “No one should be subjected to treatment like this.”

But her superiors didn’t see it that way. The claim states that although Service Area heads moved her shift, they didn’t take action against Huffman.

One superior told her to “stop taking everything so personal.”

“Pretend (Huffman’s) a pile of s--- in the street and walk over her,” the superior recommended.

In turn, Huffman accused Weinbel of wearing clothing that was “too revealing” and told another officer that the cop “is trying to seduce male officers with the size of her butt,” court papers state.

Weinbel ultimately filed complaint in the NYPD’s Equal Employment Opportunity Office, but the complaint was closed out for lack of evidence, according to the notice of claim.

A call to Huffman for comment was not immediately returned.

The NYPD did not respond to an email about the impending lawsuit. A spokesman for the city Law Department said they are “reviewing the notice of claim.”

Weinbel’s attorney, Eric Sanders, said the department turned a blind eye to Huffman’s disparaging remarks.

“The unfortunate thing is that (the NYPD) does not seem to take racial discrimination and harassment seriously,” Sanders said Tuesday. “This thing is occurring over and over again with the same cast of characters.”

This is not the first time that Huffman has found herself in legal trouble. She was a named in a lawsuit by famed NYPD whistleblower Adrian Schoolcraft.

On Oct. 31, 2009, Huffman was a sergeant manning the desk at the 81st Precinct when Schoolcraft left home early — a few hours before cops barged into his Queens home and declared him an emotionally disturbed person because he'd blew the whistle on his superiors quota system.

According to a lawsuit, Huffman told Schoolcraft that he couldn’t call out sick. She then called the NYPD’s centralized sick desk to see if Schoolcraft had gotten permission to take sick leave.

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/ny-metro-cop-sued-interracial-slander-20180814-story.html#


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 4, 2018)

Here's the so-called Kardashian Cop


>


I can't quite decide if I believe this story.   What black chick is calling this broad a Kardashian?  If this white cop been invited to enough cook outs she could probably piece together those accusations.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Sep 4, 2018)

I guess. I don’t know any women this pressed but I’m sure they’re out there.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Sep 5, 2018)

Black men are gonna eat this story up.


----------



## Dposh167 (Sep 5, 2018)

Yikes....i wasnt expecting her to look like that. She looks like one of those "too tan" staten island girls.


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 5, 2018)

I really can't.


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 5, 2018)

Ain't no one comparing that orange woman to a Kardashian. She needs to stop playing.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Sep 5, 2018)

I never expected to read a story like that 

IF  that really happened like that then just wow  & what is wrong with her?!! Why would she be so fixated on her like that?

As far as comparing her to Kardashians, it sounds like from the article it was just in reference to her butt size and nothing else but...


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Sep 6, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Here's the so-called Kardashian Cop
> 
> I can't quite decide if I believe this story.   What black chick is calling this broad a Kardashian?  If this white cop been invited to enough cook outs she could probably piece together those accusations.



Her skin looks like Tang.


----------



## nysister (Sep 6, 2018)

I don’t believe it.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Sep 7, 2018)

I believe it.

I don't like that Becky saw a way to get paid; but I strongly believe Lieutenant said alladat!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 7, 2018)

Well it seems like the black lady cop be doing a whole lot with her co-workers.

From another lawsuit against NYPD
216.  Plaintiff alleges she and defendant JEFFREY B. MADDREY *planned a threesome* with *Lieutenant Rasheena Huffman.*

217. Plaintiff alleges* Lieutenant Rasheena Huffman* called defendant JEFFREY B. MADDREY while they were at her house.

218.Plaintiff alleges defendant JEFFREY B. MADDREY tells *Lieutenant Rasheena Huffman*
“send me some pictures baby.”

219.Plaintiff alleges Lieutenant Rasheena Huffman sent defendant JEFFREY B. MADDREY pictures with clothing on.

 220.Plaintiff alleges defendant JEFFREY B. MADDREY requested something sexier.

221. Plaintiff alleges *Lieutenant Rasheena Huffman* sent defendant JEFFREY B. MADDREY a picture of her wearing a thong.

222. Plaintiff alleges defendant JEFFREY B. MADDREY showed her another woman with her back turned wearing a black garter belt.

223. Plaintiff alleges she was secretly jealous at that point.

224. Plaintiff alleges on or about December 2, 2015, Police Officer Anissa Vital and *Lieutenant Rasheena Huffman* told her about another party defendant JEFFREY B. MADDREY was having but did not invite her.

Tabatha Foster v. City of New York, et al.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 7, 2018)

I believe this story. Just because we wouldn't do something like that doesn't mean this woman wouldn't. I hear people irl saying stupid crap like this about random, extra regular and unattractive white women all the time.


----------

